# St Joe outing/interests/dates



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I would say *tentatively* that I plan to attend. There are a few things that may gum up the works though. I think I should have them hammered out by then. Whats the situation with the park? Is this a full three dayer with camping for a trailer or camper or is the park just being used for the daily activity? I can be more precise on my attendance status as the event draws near. I just have this one issue right now that can keep me from attending althogether but then again maybe by then it won't prohibit my attendance.


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

Is this open to anyone that like to attend. I have no boat and am limmited on tackle but like to learn.i have some idea on how to fish for steel but like to learn more and meet some new friends along the way,I love to learn and i also will work hard to do my best.but i like to be there if there is a spot open for a guy willing to fish and learn.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes this is open to any of our M.S. members who want to participate. It is not a tourney,nor does it cost anything to participate.
We will probably start another thread in the next few days along with a sign-up list for fishing, and a sign-up for food.

For those who have yet to attend this event, this is kinda how it usually shakes out.

A few of us get on the river on friday and fish, some come later in the day, after fishing we usually get together for food and cocktails around the campfire, at the cabins. We will probably have all three reserved by then.
Saturday, many of us attend breakfast at the daybreak cafe in Berrien springs. After 6-8 hrs of fishing(wherever you want to on the river, you don't need to launch at shamrock) we clean our fish and meet back at the campfire/cabins for more food and fun. This is usually THE night to be around the fire, and the festivities usually go on into the early morning! . On sunday we rustle up every sleepy head we can, and head back up to the cafe for breakfast, or tylenol! Most of us, then fish another half day adventure, come back and clean-up the camp, clean fish, and say good bye, and head home. Often for some of us, Monday is a day of recooperation. 

Some folks stay for the 2 nights, but many show up after the fishing, stay for some laughs and head home(if they live close), only to return the next morning for more fun.
It is just a fun event that we started 4 yrs ago, with about 8-9 guys attending the first sat night, and has grown since. I think the most we ever had was 2 - 3 yrs ago, I think we had like 18-20 folks there.

I hope this helps some of you understand what to expect.
Some of the folks I can remember just off the top of my head:
Adjusted 3, Steve A,Live2fishdjs, Quest32,Splitshot,Shoeman, Serial fish Killer,Scarlet fever, Freepop, Stelmon, Salmonslayer and Kylee, Don P, Erik ,Steelhead, Steinfishski,Tommy 2 thumbs,Gone fishin, and wife, and son paul, 2nd Chance, Chipcon,Butch,Catfishhouge and son, Trout tracker, Polar bear,Mich Buckmaster,2 paws,No Threat,Kingfisher, and I know I am forgetting some, but you get the idea, a few of these guys drive more than 3 hrs to get to the event.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I should be there Fri, Sat, and Sun. Its always a blast with lots of good people. Everyone is more than welcome. It's pretty cool fishing with different guys each day. Everyone fishes a little different and you learn a few things. 

Spanky, I sent you a pm about Sunday. I think the old lady might be coming down for a day


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I forgot to mention Jimbos, Mitch, and creek chub!

Looks like the white lake outing has been scrubbed do to lack of ice, so maybe some of the disgruntled bucket butts will make it down to this event! I would love to see a few of them show up.

I still have 2 spots for friday, and saturday, but sunday is full on my..........um..boat.:lol:


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm almost sure I can make that weekend, but I'll need a boat ride 

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Spanky said:


> I still have 2 spots for friday, and saturday, but sunday is full on my..........um..boat.:lol:


 
Dan, put me down for Friday and Saturday! I think I'll be good to go by then.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

:woohoo1: YES!!!! 

I'm in for Friday afternoon and Saturday all day. Is anyone fishing the evening of Friday? If so, I need to bum a ride...and I'LL PULL THE ANCHOR!!! :lol:

Right now, I'm planning on bringing my boat on Saturday.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... in some shape or form on Saturday and Sunday. Of course... I will be thumbing a ride on both days!! I have a couple inquiries out about rides... but if ya got a spot... give me a holler.

And... as always... I have good eggs!!


----------

